# Classement de la présentation des apps



## stéphane83 (21 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

J'ai souvent remarqué que les applications pouvaient se désordonner souvent et qu' elles peuvent être déplacées facilement.
Qu' elles se positionnent aléatoirement...
D'où ma question :
Existe t il une option de présentation afin d'afficher les apps par nom ou autre?
Un moyen de verrouiller leurs positions sur l'écran?


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (24 Janvier 2012)

Et non, désolé! Tout ce que tu peux faire c'est créer et organiser des dossiers à ta convenance avec les apps que tu souhaites regrouper.


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Janvier 2012)

OliveRoudoudou a dit:


> Et non, désolé! Tout ce que tu peux faire c'est créer et organiser des dossiers à ta convenance avec les apps que tu souhaites regrouper.



Une astuce pour réorganiser par nom la présentation des applications :
Aller dans réglages réinitialiser écran d'accueil.
Cela réorganise les applications par nom!
Déjà pas mal...


----------

